# Labor day weekend flounder - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 5 nights of flounder gigging have been good, but the action slowed down over the holiday weekend. We enjoyed quick limits of big fish on Wednesday and Thursday night. With increased boat traffic and fishing pressure of the weekend, the flounder became harder to find, and more skittish than usual. High tide levels this week have let me look at lots of different areas, and many places that I haven't been able to access in several months. It looks like the high water levels are going to stick around for a while, which should make for some solid gigging going forward.

*8/29/2018*
I had longtime customer Dennis R. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with SE wind at 10-15mph and high tide levels. We got a very fast start, gigging 8 flounder in the first 20 minutes. After that, we had to move several times and grind for our last 2 fish. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 10:15pm.

*8/30/2018*
I had longtime customer Richard P. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with ESE wind at 10-15mph and slightly high tide levels. We got a fast start again, gigging 12 flounder in the first hour. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 3 sheepshead by 10:30pm. The largest flounder tonight was 21"

*8/31/2018*
I had new customer Richard O. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with SE wind at 10mph and high tide levels. The gigging was slower tonight, and we had to move around a bunch to find the fish, making lots of stops. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 3 sheepshead by 12:30am.

*9/1/2018*
I had longtime customer Skip M. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with SE wind at 10-15mph and high tide levels. We got a slow start, gigging our first flounder at 10pm. We moved around a bunch and had to cover a lot of ground, and the fishing got better later in the night. We ended with a 20 flounder limit plus 1 black drum by 2am. The flounder tonight were solid, with an 18" average size.

*9/2/2018*
I had new customer Brandon J. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with SE wind at 15-20mph and very high tide levels. We got a slow start, gigging only 1 flounder by 10pm. Water clarity was poor in many areas tonight, and we had to search hard for our fish. We ended with 14 flounder plus 1 black drum, 3 sheepshead, and 1 alligator gar (shot with bow) by 2am.

*Upcoming open dates:*
* September: completely booked
October: completely booked
November = Closed Season
December: 3, 6, 12-14, 19, 20, 27-30
January: 1-31*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
 Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*9/4*

*9/4/2018*
I had repeat customer Dakota P. group of 2 onboard tonight. I had a last-minute cancellation for tonight, and he filled in the trip on short notice. They had a fun time gigging big flounder, thanks Dakota and Heidi!!! Conditions were fair, with East wind at 10-15mph, very high tide levels, and scattered rain showers. We got a slow start, gigging 2 flounder in the first hour. We moved around a bunch of times, finding widely scattered fish on shell, sand, and grass bottom, with only 1-2 flounder on each stop. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 11:30pm. The flounder tonight were big, all in the 18-20" range.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

